# Lsd?



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

jsut wondering how to tell if my Z had an LSD or not. i really don't want to test it by doing a burnout and seeing if it's pegleg or not. it does go sideways at intersections pretty damn well though...


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

JakeMonkey said:


> jsut wondering how to tell if my Z had an LSD or not. i really don't want to test it by doing a burnout and seeing if it's pegleg or not. it does go sideways at intersections pretty damn well though...



Probly the easiest way to check it to put the car in nutral, jack up the rear, and turn one wheel with you hands, and get some one to hold the other wheel, if the other one doesn't turn then it is not and LSD. its that simple 
:thumbup:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Or you could jack it up like you said and spin the tire. If the other tire spins in the same direction then you have an LSD.

Also if your Turbo was made from 4/87-89 you have an LSD.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

or you could just smoke em dude!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

cool. thanks


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

what have you got?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> what have you got?


If you do a quick search on threads he's replied in , you'll find he has an 87 Turbo. So yes , he has an LSD.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a 87 turbo but when I jacked my back up the other tire didn't spin. Oh yeah the other tire was on the ground.Would the tire I was spining still spin? It was pretty tough to do it


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

No it shouldn't much. Your car has an LSD. But the reason it was so hard was because one side was still on the gound.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah dude, I meant has he got an open diff or has he got an LSD  I have an 87 and I dont have a friggin LSD- so that one is blown to shit isnt it-haha. Id rather find a way to change my gears and make MY rearend an LSD then switch the other one out- I dont know if that is possible though.

LA RAZA!!!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Yeah dude, I meant has he got an open diff or has he got an LSD  I have an 87 and I dont have a friggin LSD- so that one is blown to shit isnt it-haha. Id rather find a way to change my gears and make MY rearend an LSD then switch the other one out- I dont know if that is possible though.
> 
> LA RAZA!!!


Then: 
A: It's not an 87. 
B: It's not a turbo. 
C: The diff was replaced with a regular open one at some point in its life.
D: The LSD center portion of the diff is blown. Which will then likely cause it to revert to open mode.

I have noticed the R200s tendency to leak diff oil out of the rear cover gasket , so it's possible the original LSD rear end was killed at some point in it's life by a low oil condition. VLSDs in particular are very sensitive to a low lube condition , which is why regular checking and maintenance is important.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

No way man, It is an 87- so if the rear diff lsd is all screwed up then I can get the rearend rebuilt? Can I get new clutch packs and have them installed?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

What month was it made in. Not until 4/87 did LSDs come in the turbos.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

How can you find out the month?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JakeMonkey said:


> How can you find out the month?


Look on the door sticker. All cars have them.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

hate to go WAY off topic here, but ball, how does your Z sound with no cat/muffler? i was thinking of going this route then buying a muffler later on, but if someone tells me it doesn't sound too bad, i might try it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JakeMonkey said:


> hate to go WAY off topic here, but ball, how does your Z sound with no cat/muffler? i was thinking of going this route then buying a muffler later on, but if someone tells me it doesn't sound too bad, i might try it.


Its LOUD. And when I say LOUD , I mean LOUD. I can't get on the gas at all when the cops are around. It idles like a big block , got a nice rumpity-rump to it , but not very rough at all. I had a Harley guy ask me at a stop light once if I had a V8 in it. I also beleive my car has had the somewhat popular Maxima engine swap , which means higher compression for one. It'll give you a headache on the highway at a constant 2700 rpm , which is where it seems to be the loudest. so I generally have to cruise at 3100 rpm (right about 82 mph) It's quieter in the higher rpms.
The turbo spool is also QUITE audible even just off idle , I had a couple guys at the track act surprised when I told them it was just the stock turbo. In the track video I have , shot from about 50 yards away , the turbo spool is easily heard.

I do plan on cutting my downpipe at some point and maybe doing a side pipe setup , for those times I don't have to pass emissions.


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

hmm. i'll give it some thought, thanks.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I did the same thing only I bought a Magnaflow straight through muffler that took some of the raspyness out of the exhaust-- The ear splitting shit is gone- and I put a dump on it. It sounds really good-I love it. My car was made 9/86- aint that some shit- IM PISSED! How can I change my rearend to lsd without buying a new one? Anyone make a kit with new gears and crap that we can cram in there?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I did the same thing only I bought a Magnaflow straight through muffler that took some of the raspyness out of the exhaust-- The ear splitting shit is gone- and I put a dump on it. It sounds really good-I love it. My car was made 9/86- aint that some shit- IM PISSED! How can I change my rearend to lsd without buying a new one? Anyone make a kit with new gears and crap that we can cram in there?



http://www.zcarparts.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=PRC02E


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I have to fix a couple of things first before I start spending that much money on a rearend.- Thanks for the info though.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I have to fix a couple of things first before I start spending that much money on a rearend.- Thanks for the info though.



Yeah you have to fix that problem with the tranny! You have to replace that sucker with a nice 5 speed then you will be all fixed up for a nice LSD.


----------

